# Athletics Stadiums



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

Could you please show your important athletics stadium?
----------------------------------------------------------------------

*Turkey*

_Istanbul Olympics 81k_









_Izmir 63k_









we have just two big size internationaly used athletics stadiums. A new 30k in Şanlıurfa is u/c and for Mersin, one is planned.


----------



## en1044 (May 4, 2008)

all i can think of is _maybe_ Franklin Field in Philadelphia, home of the Penn Relays. Other than that, we really dont care for big track and field stadiums.

52k


----------



## mavn (Nov 17, 2007)

The Netherlands

The FBK Stadium(Fanny Blankers-Koen, 4 times gold medalist at the '48 Olympics) in Hengelo. It hosts the annual FBK-games. Our biggest international Athletics meet. It has 15000 seats.










The 1928 Olympic stadium. It was recently redeveloped to it's original shape. It's host to the Dutch national athletics championships and the Amsterdam Marathon (start and finish). It has a capacity of 22,500










Athletics isn't big over here.


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

en1044 said:


> all i can think of is _maybe_ Franklin Field in Philadelphia, home of the Penn Relays. Other than that, we really dont care for big track and field stadiums.
> 
> 52k


don't you use LA Collesium for athletics anymore?


----------



## en1044 (May 4, 2008)

Kuvvaci said:


> don't you use LA Collesium for athletics anymore?


no just college football, unless LA gets the olympics again.


----------



## mavn (Nov 17, 2007)

en1044 said:


> all i can think of is _maybe_ Franklin Field in Philadelphia, home of the Penn Relays. Other than that, we really dont care for big track and field stadiums.
> 
> 52k



Lovely sightlines... I guess the second tier is left empty at an athletics meet?


----------



## N1V1 (Apr 20, 2008)

*BELGIUM*

Koning Boudewijnstadion (50.000). Also used for the well-known Memorial van Damme, a golden league-meeting.


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

yes it was the last race of the season a few days ago.


----------



## fenway58 (Jul 29, 2008)

*Hayward Field*

Hayward Field Capacity 10,500 
















http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hayward_Field









the man that gave the world nike.








William J. "Bill" Bowerman rip
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bill_Bowerman


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Germany

Olympiastadion, Berlin








http://www.fussballtempel.net/uefa/GER/Olympiastadion_Berlin.html

Gottlieb-Daimler-Stadion, Stuttgart 









easyCredit-Stadion (Franken-Stadion), Nürnberg








http://www.fussballtempel.net/uefa/GER/Frankenstadionneu_I.html

Südweststadion, Ludwigshafen









Ludwigsparkstadion, Saarbrücken









Rosenaustadion Augsburg









Rest is under 30,000


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

You forgot Münic.


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Olympiastadion, München








http://www.fussballtempel.net/uefa/GER/Olympiastadion_Muenchen.html


BTW, capacity of
Atatürk Olympiyat is 75,486
and
Izmir Atatürk is 54 960


----------



## carlspannoosh (Apr 12, 2004)

Some nice stadiums but many of them have been mainly used for football.


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

they are multi used stadiums. For example Stutgart stadium will host European Athletics Championship.


----------



## carlspannoosh (Apr 12, 2004)

The European Championships don't happen very often. Athletics alone could not sustain this stadium.Its much more often used for football, yet the fact that it is designed to cater for athletics compromises it. Its not worth compromising the design of a football stadium with an athletics track on the off chance that you get either the euro, world championship or Olympics but all too often that seems to be what happens in Europe.


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

yes they are mostly used for football, but athletics is not a sport wich is practiced often, unlike team sports.


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

one of my favourites: Stade Louis II *Monaco*


----------



## NeilF (Apr 22, 2006)

Disturbingly, this really is the best we have.

*Belfast, Northern Ireland:*

Mary Peters Track:


----------



## NickRivers (Sep 12, 2007)

I think that in Spain these are the two best athletics stadiums (both UEFA's 5-Stars)...


*Estadio Olímpico de La Cartuja* - *Sevilla* (*57,619*)






























*Estadi Olímpic Lluís Companys - Barcelona* (*55.926*)


----------



## Bigmac1212 (Nov 2, 2004)

I do believe the University of Washington's Husky Stadium (located in Seattle) is still a track & field stadium. Does the facility hold any relays?


----------



## ~ Olympic ~ (Oct 4, 2008)

Rajamangala stadium , Bangkok

by PSeangsong


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

*Paris, Stade de France* 81,338 seats




















































*Paris, Stade Charléty* 20,000 seats




















































*Monaco, Stade Louis II* 18,523 seats


----------



## jean1991 (Apr 26, 2007)

Estadio Olimpico Felix Sanchez (Santo Domingo, Dominican Republic)


----------



## ReiAyanami (May 14, 2008)

LOL how many "Olympic stadiums are there that haven't hosted the games???:banana::banana: I sense a name abuse:banana::lol::cheers:


----------



## Walbanger (Jan 10, 2006)

> Those grass covered banks are pretty smart. I imagine you could expand your seating capacity relatively easy this way if there ever is a need for it.





> Aren't the grass banks the australian form of terracing??


Yes and Yes. Grass banks can easily be expanded upon. As for the Australian form of terracing, there are older oval's with traditional hard terracing but the Australian climate permits grass terracing generally without it turning into a mud heap. From a design point of view, the grass is softer material than the concrete (obviously) and plays well with the Australian landscape design venacular of natural wide open spaces and a huge blue sky. Plus it's cheaper and generally most are well landscaped.


----------



## Walbanger (Jan 10, 2006)

> 1990 Auckland - anybody have any details?


Auckland has retained their warm up track from the 1990 Commonwealth games to serve the city's athletics. The main venue next door, Mount Smart Stadium (built in an quarried volcano cone) retained the athletics tract til the early 2000's. When the Auckland/New Zealand Warriors Rugby League Club entered the Australian Rugby League in 1995, temporary seating was used on the ends and one wing of the track to create more intimate atmosphere for Rugby League. A second grandstand was built opposite the main stand in the early 2000's eliminating the space required for a running tract. Temporary seating is still used a the ends to enclose the rectangle.


----------



## Horatio Caine (Apr 13, 2009)

Horatio Caine said:


> Stade De France is mainly a football/rugby stadium but can, when needed, take away some of it's stands to make way for tracks.
> 
> Are there any other stadiums in the world with this ability?


None?


----------



## CharlieP (Sep 12, 2002)

Horatio Caine said:


> None?


Did you see post #45?


----------



## CharlieP (Sep 12, 2002)

Walbanger said:


> Auckland has retained their warm up track from the 1990 Commonwealth games to serve the city's athletics. The main venue next door, Mount Smart Stadium (built in an quarried volcano cone) retained the athletics tract til the early 2000's. When the Auckland/New Zealand Warriors Rugby League Club entered the Australian Rugby League in 1995, temporary seating was used on the ends and one wing of the track to create more intimate atmosphere for Rugby League.


Thanks - so that's another one that's been converted to a football stadium with the warmup track retained as an athletics venue...


----------



## hack404 (Nov 13, 2007)

Horatio Caine said:


> None?


Wembley Stadium?


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

^^ nope... 

Oita' first tiers are "temporary", in Paris they aren't :










Wembley seats aren't movable but they can use a temporary platform with the running track, installed over the first tiers (this system is usable in almost all stadiums, but implies a reduction of the capacity).


----------



## peezet (Sep 17, 2008)

The only IAAF Grand-Prix in the Netherlands is held in the FBK-stadium in Hengelo.









source: http://www.luchtfoto-multiflight.com

more info: http://www.fbk-games.nl


----------



## HoldenV8 (Jul 18, 2005)

bigbossman said:


> Aren't the grass banks the australian form of terracing??


Yep, that's pretty much it. But the grass looks much better than rows of concrete or bitumun.


----------



## ncas (Jun 1, 2007)

Rajamangala National Stadium,Bangkok,Thailand


----------



## ncas (Jun 1, 2007)

Rajamangala National Stadium,Bangkok,Thailand


----------



## Nikom (Sep 24, 2005)

*City of Coimbra Stadium - 30,000*





































*Jamor Stadium, Lisbon - 32,000*


----------



## Red85 (Jan 23, 2007)

The Jamor Stadium, isnt that the venue for the Portugese Cup final?


----------



## Nikom (Sep 24, 2005)

^^ Yes, it is :yes:


----------



## NiShiiZ (Dec 8, 2007)

*Stade Charléty*, PARIS


----------



## Bobby3 (Jun 26, 2007)

Best pic I could find. It's Aggie Stadium in Greensboro, North Carolina's biggest athletics stadium. 23,500.

There's actually a bigger one at Duke, but they plan to lower the stands and remove the track.


----------



## tiocesar (May 27, 2009)

"Heroe de Nacozari" Stadium, Hermosillo, Sonora, México

Named after the Heroe of Nacozari, Jesús García Corona, who died saving the town of Nacozari from the explosio of dinamyte in the wagon of the 501 train. He born in Hermosillo.

Cap.: 22, 000
Tenant: actually, the Buhos de Hermosillo (Hermosillo Owls), a 2th division football (soccer) team.


















New surface, opened last may (photos by me):


----------



## Zgembo (Feb 4, 2007)

Does anyone know if there are any regulations as to the color of the racetrack? I am asking because ever since Berlin there is an ongoing trend of them being made blue ( from what i know Hertha fans are the ones who urged to make the track match the club colour). Its not that orange is my favourite color but I kind of like things standardized. I mean what is next? Rangers fans having the grass at Ibrox painted blue because its natural color is not to their liking?:lol:


----------



## CharlieP (Sep 12, 2002)

Bobby3 said:


> Best pic I could find. It's Aggie Stadium in Greensboro, North Carolina's biggest athletics stadium. 23,500.


What's the largest athletics stadium in the USA now that Stanford Stadium has been converted to football-only?


----------



## JYDA (Jul 14, 2008)

CharlieP said:


> What's the largest athletics stadium in the USA now that Stanford Stadium has been converted to football-only?


I believe it is 72,500 seat Husky stadium in Seattle. 










However, plans are in place to renovate the stadium and remove the track.


----------



## Bobby3 (Jun 26, 2007)

After that it's Franklin Field, posted earlier in this thread.


----------



## railcity (Apr 4, 2007)

Athletics stadiums in Switzerland


* Zurich, Letzigrund* (26'000)

Many people refer to it as the "Mecca of Athletics". 

"Weltklasse Zurich" is organised since more than 80 years, always sold out, and has seen 24 world records. The event is one of the 6 world's top athletics events which form the "IAAF Golden League".

http://www.weltklasse.ch/en/index.html 

Starting from 2010 it will be one of the two Finals of the new "IAAF Diamond League" - the enlarged top series including 12 meetings. 

Trailer of the 2009 event: 





The stadium has been totally rebuilt in 2006/2007. The pitch is now 8m below street level. The main work was done in only one year so the Athletics event did not have to be skipped. The stadium also hosted 3 games of UEFA Euro 2008 (capacity was enlarged to 30'000 with temporary stands over the tracks) and currently hosts for a few years the two Super League teams FC Zurich and Grasshopper-Club Zurich. The stadium is also designed for rock concerts with lots of parking and moving space for big trucks below and within the main stand and towards the pitch. The main stand also includes an inside 100m running track. 

The stadium is candidate for Athletics European Championships 2014.







































* Lausanne, Stade Olympique de la Pontaise* (15'800)

"Athletissima" has also always been an international top athletics meeting being part of the IAAF Super Grand Prix series. Starting from 2010 it will be one of the 12 events of the IAAF Diamond League. 

http://www.athletissima.ch/index_en.aspx

Stade Olympique de la Pontaise is one of the many stadiums worldwide named "olympic" even though never being an olympic games venue.  

In the case of Lausanne, it's because the IOC (International Olympic Committee) is headquartered in Lausanne together with the Olympic Museum - that's why Lausanne is also sometimes called the "Olympic City".


----------



## Quintana (Dec 27, 2005)

JYDA said:


> I believe it is 72,500 seat Husky stadium in Seattle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have no I idea in what kind of shape that place is but by the looks of it I would say that this is the only stadium in the US that could host an Athletics World Championship.


----------



## Benn (Jan 10, 2007)

Kansas Memorial Stadium seats 50,000, though Lawrence is a small town for a major event like that, but it does host the Kansas relays every year, which is a fairly large track & field event in it's own right.


----------



## Bobby3 (Jun 26, 2007)

Quintana said:


> I have no I idea in what kind of shape that place is but by the looks of it I would say that this is the only stadium in the US that could host an Athletics World Championship.


It isn't in very good shape.

If we hosted the World Championships it'd be Philadelphia.


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

Let's face it: No stadium in the United States of America is suitable to host the World Athletics Championships. The only large stadiums the U.S. has are those built specifically for the sport of American Football. A fraction of the stadiums can fit a soccer field. American Football sucks. If Philadelphia hosted the World Athletics Championships, I hope Franklin Field has a IAAF-regulation 400-metre track. A number of the large College Football stadiums used to have athletics tracks, but recent renovation projects of those stadiums involve the tracks' removal to lower the field and create more seating.


----------



## AdnanPD (Jul 6, 2008)

*Kosevo Olympic stadium in Sarajevo, Bosnia and Herzegovina (37,500 seats)*



















*New Ullevi stadium in Gothenburg Sweden (43,200 seats)*



















*Poljud stadium in Split, Croatia (34,448 seats)*



















*Crvena Zvezda stadium in Belgrade, Serbia (51,328 seats)*


----------



## tiocesar (May 27, 2009)

Jim856796 said:


> Let's face it: No stadium in the United States of America is suitable to host the World Athletics Championships. The only large stadiums the U.S. has are those built specifically for the sport of American Football. A fraction of the stadiums can fit a soccer field. American Football sucks. If Philadelphia hosted the World Athletics Championships, I hope Franklin Field has a IAAF-regulation 400-metre track. A number of the large College Football stadiums used to have athletics tracks, but recent renovation projects of those stadiums involve the tracks' removal to lower the field and create more seating.


The Home Depot Center have a Athletic Stadium, ¿can´t be used for the WAC?


----------



## Bobby3 (Jun 26, 2007)

tiocesar said:


> The Home Depot Center have a Athletic Stadium, ¿can´t be used for the WAC?


No, it only holds 9,000.


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

Plus, most of the track-and-field athletics stadiums in the United States do not have a large enough capacity to host the WACs. They often have seating capacities of no larger than 20,000 (most are under the 10,000s range). And some of the stadiums look like warmup tracks.


----------



## WeimieLvr (May 26, 2008)

Jim856796 said:


> Plus, most of the track-and-field athletics stadiums in the United States do not have a large enough capacity to host the WACs. They often have seating capacities of no larger than 20,000 (most are under the 10,000s range). And some of the stadiums look like warmup tracks.


Oh please...European "football" is the one that really sucks. American football is infinitely more exciting and fan oriented. 

The athletic tracks that you hold so dear are the ones that sit vacant most of the year...so stop bragging. It certainly isn't anything to be proud of.


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

^^The best post of the week... :lol::lol:

You have the right to dislike soccer, but about running tracks, tell us how many stadium in USA have hosted an IAFF world championships in athletics while USA is one of the greatest nations for this sport... 

Anyway the system of Stade de France (with its retractable stands) is a good compromise between athletic stadium and soccer/rugby stadium....


----------



## runtings (Aug 14, 2008)

*Athletic stadiums in Bangladesh*

*Bangabandhu National Stadium (BNS)*, Dhaka, Bangladesh
*Capacity: 36,000*

Built in 1954, and name was given to honour Sheikh Mujibur Rahman, the father of the nation, also known as "Banga bandhu" or "Friend of Bengal". Up until 2005, there was no athletic track as this stadium was country's main cricket stadium. However, now only used for athletics and the Bangaldesh national football team. 

This will be the stadium used for the 2009 South Asian Football Federation (SAFF) Championship in December and the main stadium for the 2010 South Asian Federation (SAF) Games (23 sports incuding athletics). This will also be the venue that hosts the opening ceremony of the 2011 Cricket World Cup.






































*Army Stadium*, Dhaka, Bangladesh
*Capacity: 10,000*

Only other stadium in Bangladesh with athletic track.


----------



## magic_johnson (Jun 20, 2009)

*Best Non-Rectangular Soccer Stadium in the World?*

What is the best non rectangular stadium to watch soccer at?
What is the worst?

EDIT: I'm talking about like oval or baseball stadiums; not SFS. How is SFS non rectangular?


----------



## mvictory (Jul 27, 2009)

Maracana


----------



## Quintana (Dec 27, 2005)

None


----------



## Luke80 (Jul 1, 2009)

Doesn't exist.


----------



## Alix_D (Apr 7, 2008)

Wembley? Camp Nou?


----------



## SilentStrike (Aug 15, 2008)

allianz arena


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

Maracanã for sure


----------



## JYDA (Jul 14, 2008)

This one


----------



## matts67 (Sep 30, 2009)

JYDA said:


> This one


WTF is that?? :lol:


----------



## JYDA (Jul 14, 2008)

It's the Hermaphrodite of stadiums! lol











But seriously, it's the home stadium of Cagliari in Italy.


----------



## Benn (Jan 10, 2007)

magic_johnson said:


> What is the best non rectangular stadium to watch soccer at?


Meaning multi-use, or simply where the stands aren't perfectly square to the field?


----------



## Cobucci (Jun 30, 2005)

Maracanã (actually 92,000 seats)


----------



## KingmanIII (Aug 25, 2008)

Do Wembley, Donbass, Allianz, Soccer City, etc., count as non-rectangular?


----------



## kennerado (Oct 2, 2009)

Would Etihad Stadium count since the level 1 seats can be moved closer to the pitch for soccer games?


----------



## oopepeoo (Jan 14, 2009)

Azteca


----------



## Wezza (Jan 22, 2004)

kennerado said:


> Would Etihad Stadium count since the level 1 seats can be moved closer to the pitch for soccer games?


No i wouldn't count it.


----------



## bing222 (Nov 4, 2007)

Sydney Football Stadium


----------



## mvictory (Jul 27, 2009)

bing222 said:


> Sydney Football Stadium


That is rectangular. do you mean homebush?


----------



## Kevin_01 (Apr 29, 2009)

Stade de France


----------



## SharksBoy (Jan 9, 2009)

Mose Madiba Stadium.


----------



## krudmonk (Jun 14, 2007)

Wellington Caketin


----------



## AndreÇB (Jan 31, 2007)

Maracanã


----------



## piles (Oct 31, 2007)

krudmonk said:


> Wellington Caketin


I second that


----------



## repin (Apr 14, 2010)

*Pereira (Colombia)*


----------



## repin (Apr 14, 2010)

*Cali (Colombia)*


----------



## repin (Apr 14, 2010)

*Armenia (Colombia)*


----------



## repin (Apr 14, 2010)

*Cartagena (Colombia)*


----------



## repin (Apr 14, 2010)

*Taipei (Taiwan)*


----------



## repin (Apr 14, 2010)

*Rio de Janeiro (Brazil , 2016 Olympic Games Stadium)*


----------



## repin (Apr 14, 2010)

*Oita (Japan)*


----------



## repin (Apr 14, 2010)

*Kaohsiung (Taiwan)*


----------



## repin (Apr 14, 2010)

*kingston (Jamaica)*


----------



## swifty78 (Nov 10, 2002)

The blue tracks certainly look much nicer than the terra cotta coloured tracks


----------



## repin (Apr 14, 2010)

*Lille (France)*


----------



## repin (Apr 14, 2010)

*Cairo (Egypt)*


----------



## repin (Apr 14, 2010)

*Maracaibo (Venezuela)*


----------



## repin (Apr 14, 2010)

*Guayaquil (Ecuador)*


----------



## Nakamoura (Aug 24, 2011)

*Estádio do Restelo, Lisbon (Portugal)*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Estadio Max Augustín , Iquitos (Peru)*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Estadio Nacional Jose Diaz , Lima (Peru)*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Bob Jane Stadium , Melbourne (Australia)*


----------



## CharlieP (Sep 12, 2002)

Has Bob Jane always had a running track? I used to work in one of the office blocks on St. Kilda Road, and went for a walk through Albert Park one day so saw it up close - it was clearly a cricket oval once before being used by one of the soccer clubs, but I don't remember a track...? :dunno:


----------



## Melb_aviator (Aug 28, 2007)

^^ It was once a Australian Rules Football/Cricket oval, which was then reconfigured and turned into a football (soccer) stadium in 1996, and is now going to be a mixed use facility, with a running track and Football pitch in the middle. Construction on the renovations are nearly complete.

It replaces Olympic Park as the home of athletics in Melbourne, and will also be the new HQ for the Victorian Institute of Sport and Athletics Australia.


----------



## CharlieP (Sep 12, 2002)

Melb_aviator said:


> ^^ It was once a Australian Rules Football/Cricket oval, which was then reconfigured and turned into a football (soccer) stadium in 1996, and is now going to be a mixed use facility, with a running track and Football pitch in the middle. Construction on the renovations are nearly complete.
> 
> It replaces Olympic Park as the home of athletics in Melbourne, and will also be the new HQ for the Victorian Institute of Sport and Athletics Australia.


Thanks. What's wrong with/happening to Olympic Park? :dunno:


----------



## Melb_aviator (Aug 28, 2007)

^^ Sadly, it will be demolished and turned into the training ground for the Collingwood AFL side. It will be exclusively their ground.

It was a nice present from the previous govt


----------



## mr.juan (Dec 15, 2010)

Central Stadium in Almaty (Kazakhstan) 2011


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

*Tangier*















http://www.laprovence.com/diaporama/lille-om-zoom-sur-le-stade-de-tanger?idx=0#top-diapo


----------



## repin (Apr 14, 2010)

*BYDGOSZCZ*


----------



## repin (Apr 14, 2010)

*Ernst-Abbe-Sportfeld stadion , Jena (Germany)*


----------



## leadbelly (Jun 6, 2010)

How many of these are actually used for athletics ?


----------



## timo9 (Oct 24, 2008)

leadbelly said:


> How many of these are actually used for athletics ?


few of them


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Estádio do Restelo , Lisbon*














Nakamoura said:


> *Estádio do Restelo, Lisbon (Portugal)*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Alma Ata Central Stadium (Центральный Стадион Алма-Аты)*














mr.juan said:


> Central Stadium in Almaty (Kazakhstan) 2011


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Belem (Brazil)*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Estadio Nacional Julio Martínez Prádanos , Santiago (Chile)*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Estadio Nacional De la Flor Blanca , Sansalvador , Elsalvador*


----------



## repin (Apr 14, 2010)

*Estadio Montjuic , Barcelona*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Drake Stadium , Des Moines, Iowa (USA)*
































if you want to see more stadia pictures , Please visit below URL.


Blue-Track Stadiums


----------



## Sponsor (Mar 19, 2006)

Seems that more and more stadiums are changing track's surface into blue.


----------



## weava (Sep 8, 2007)

Sponsor said:


> Seems that more and more stadiums are changing track's surface into blue.


Drake was the first stadium I ever knew about with a blue track, that is their school color, were they the first to go blue?


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Grosseto (Italy)*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

repin said:


>


----------



## Bossman1 (Jul 18, 2009)

*Split - Poljud*


----------



## Bossman1 (Jul 18, 2009)

*Kantrida - Rijeka*


----------



## MeerkatCity (Aug 21, 2008)

*Athletics Glasgow*

Lets be honest, how many people really want to go watch athletics at the stadium unless its a big event, so why all these hug stadiums that are mostly empty unless theres a football match on. and ive yet to see an image of the Marcana with a running track so why is that been posted. Anyway rant over, here is athletics stadiums used in Glasgow...

SCOTSTOUN STADIUM (for outdoor athletics)

























KELVIN HALL (multi purpose venue which hosts indoor athletics mostly)









like i said people only go in big numbers to watch athletics if its a big event, glasgow will host the commonwealth games in 2014 so these two venues have been subbed. 

HAMPDEN PARK (which will probably never host athetlics after 2014









NATIONAL INDOOR SPORTING ARENA (part of games village with velodrome etc)


----------



## repin (Apr 14, 2010)

*Kiev , NSC Olimpiyskiy... in the near future?*


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

If football-only stadiums are preferred over athletics track stadiums, then why are large athletics-track stadiums still being constructed anyway? Some new athletics track stadiums are in Asia and Africa.


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Macedonia , Skopje , Philip 2 Arena*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Alma Ata Central Stadium (Центральный Стадион Алма-Аты)*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Vienna (Austria) Ernst Happel stadion*


----------



## Almeria (Dec 30, 2008)

Estadio de los Juegos Mediterraneos 2005. Almería, Spain.














Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Potosi (Bolivia) , Estadio Víctor Agustín Ugarte*


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

MeerkatCity said:


> Lets be honest, how many people really want to go watch athletics at the stadium unless its a big event, so why all these hug stadiums that are mostly empty unless theres a football match on. and ive yet to see an image of the Marcana with a running track so why is that been posted. Anyway rant over, here is athletics stadiums used in Glasgow...
> 
> SCOTSTOUN STADIUM (for outdoor athletics)
> 
> ...


What about the 100m track in Murrayfield. Is it used for competition ? Why a track there ?


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

Almeria said:


> Estadio de los Juegos Mediterraneos 2005. Almería, Spain.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting. How many seats in the temporay stand ? It is used all the year ?


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Russia , Moscow , Luzhniki Stadion*


----------



## Quintana (Dec 27, 2005)

adeaide said:


>


I would not want to run a 10,000 metre at that altitude :nuts:


----------



## alex_zebe (Dec 12, 2008)

Cluj Arena, Cluj-Napoca



alex_zebe said:


> Pe-nserate..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bestbud (Jul 31, 2008)

MeerkatCity said:


> Lets be honest, how many people really want to go watch athletics at the stadium unless its a big event, so why all these hug stadiums that are mostly empty unless theres a football match on. and ive yet to see an image of the Marcana with a running track so why is that been posted. Anyway rant over, here is athletics stadiums used in Glasgow...
> 
> SCOTSTOUN STADIUM (for outdoor athletics)
> 
> ...


Glasgow 2014 Commonwealth Games tickets go on sale today. 

Www.glasgow2014.com


----------



## elgotitas (Dec 21, 2010)

Montevideo, Uruguay
















Largest athletics stadium in Uruguay, at this stage or football or rugby is not practiced, so its small size.
It is located just meters from the Estadio Centenario.


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

Don Valley Stadium being consigned to history:


----------



## Walbanger (Jan 10, 2006)

^^ Wow, whats the story?


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

Walbanger said:


> ^^ Wow, whats the story?





> Councillors in Sheffield have dealt a blow to Britain’s Olympic legacy by voting to demolish Don Valley Stadium, the home track of London 2012 heptathlon gold medallist Jessica Ennis, as part of a £50 million cost-cutting package.
> 
> The 25,000-seat stadium, which was built to host the World Student Games in 1991 at a cost of £29 million and is the second largest athletics venue in Britain after the Olympic Stadium, will close in September and is set to be bulldozed to make way for medical research facilities.
> 
> ...


https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&r...3Xc1VlpbKd3Dg6bniBIxHfQ&bvm=bv.61535280,d.ZGU

The Woodbourn Road stadium is now open after being refurbished:










http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-south-yorkshire-24420366


----------



## elgotitas (Dec 21, 2010)

Estadio Atilio Paiva Olivra, Riviera, Uruguay (27.000)
olvidé este, que originalmente no tenía pista de atletismo.


----------



## TOON FAN (Apr 28, 2010)

Gateshead International Stadium, Great Britain

Photos from tonight's Diamond League meeting in front of a socially distant crowd at Gateshead International Stadium.


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

One stand at Gateshead has lost its canopy.


----------



## TOON FAN (Apr 28, 2010)

RMB2007 said:


> One stand at Gateshead has lost its canopy.


When it was originally announced pre-pandemic that Gateshead would host Birmingham's meets during their construction works for the Commonwealth Games, it was stated that the track would be replaced, roof fixed and floodlights upgraded. The track was replaced, but the latter two never happened (see the temporary floodlights in my photos). 

Gateshead Council may be reluctant to spend money on the stadium (especially during/post pandemic), considering Diamond League meets will return to Birmingham and the regular tenant, the mighty Gateshead FC, don't really use the East Stand unless there is a large away contingent expected.


----------

